# A panicking noob



## resurrected (Jun 6, 2015)

SORRY FOR THE DOUBLE POST. CAN A MOD DELETE THIS ONE PLEASE AS I CAN'T SEE AN OPTION TO DO IT. 

i Guys, 

I only found this forum and group yesterday. It looks brilliant, just wish I'd found it earlier. 

So why the panic? 

Well, after moving into a new house in December I decided that when the good UK weather rolled in I'd buy a barbecue. That day is here. 

I'm a bit anal and research most things I buy. This led me to discover smokers. The pin dropped and I realised why all that bbq I've had in the deep south US tastes so different to anything I've had in the UK. 

So on Friday my ProQ Frontier smoker arrived. I gave it a dry run (burn in) on Friday but just about got the temperature to 200 before it started to slowly fall. 

Eek! I've invited friends over for a bbq tomorrow and am now worried it's going to go horribly wrong. 

It's only eight people and they'll be arriving at about 3pm.

I'd be grateful for any advice on what would be the best thing to cook. I'd originally thought some beef, chicken and ribs. But I'm not sure if I might be over extending myself for a first cook? 

Oh yes, I also need to do some fish as the other half does not eat meat. 

Thanks for any help guys.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello.  This does you no good today.  I am sorry I missed this post.  I wasn't feeling up to par yesterday so did not log on.  Not normal for me.  I am usually here at least once a day.  I will try not to let this happen again.  I hope you made it through and all turned out well.

This is actually a pretty common problem.  Smokers aren't rocket science but you do need to take the time to find out the quirks of YOUR particular smoker.  Each can be different.  Start a little slower and we will offer all the advice we can.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## resurrected (Jun 7, 2015)

Thanks for getting back to me. I did duplicate this thread by mistake and a few members got back to me on the other thread. 

I did a smoke and it went pretty good. I've posted some photos in the other thread as that's the one members had posted in. 

I hope you're feeling better.


----------

